# 6 month old goat pregnant



## rockycreek (Dec 29, 2015)

I need some feedback to make a decision about lute use for this little girl.
I purchased her and her sister a month ago. A few days ago I noticed her little udder was filling.
I took her today to a Ag teacher friend and we did an ultra sound...there was a lively fetus.
I called the breeder and learned that she thought the doelings were too young to breed so she weaned them by leaving them with the buck and separating the doe. A fact I did not know when I purchased the two doelings.
Based on calculations she bred at 3 months, today is approximately 90 days along in the pregnancy.


So my question - what presents the greatest risk- late term abortion or carry to term and birth at 8 months old.
Begin.....


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

How big is she? What breed? If it were my goat, I'd probably let her go to term (and make sure she's well-nourished) and then bottle the babies immediately and let her dry off (ie, not milk her) so that she could put energy into growing rather than making milk, but that's me. I'm sure that others will think differently. I had one of my girls get accidentally bred a couple of years ago...she was young (but not as young as yours by a couple of months) and small (nubian x pygmy, and small even for that) and she was bred by a nubian buck. She had healthy twins (or maybe triplets? I can't seem to remember) and everything was fine, though I worried the entire time.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

And what breed is the sire? 

My concern would be that it is a known single. Singles can get big.

What is her feed routine like now? 

Of course, this can vary by goat but most first fresher's don't start uddering up till about 6 weeks before birth.


----------



## rockycreek (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you Jennifer and Stacey
I have an update....I was on the fence on the topic and was torn between being mad at the breeder and mad at myself.
Bucky is a Nigerian and the buck was a Nigerian (fortunately not her father) - 

Took her to the vet today and had a long conversation-
His opinion was that it could be more harmful to abort this late in the pregnancy.
I asked if we should do an Xray to see if she had twins....he said it would not change the outcome and suggested I save my money for the C-section :-(
With a natural birth, the ligaments and pelvis and doe's natural process would move the kid(s) into a better position and the odds would be improved for live kid(s) and doe.
Abortion this late, none of that happens, the kid would definitely die and the doe could have adverse effects as well.

So in two weeks, she will move into the barn where I can watch her closely with my "nanny cam" and save up for the potential worse case.
and who knows.....I could end up with a live kid.

I like your suggestion to pull and bottle feed the baby- good idea! Not my first choice...but probably the best. I am milking now and l can freeze some for that use.
I added a couple pics of Buckee (prego on the left) and sister Drizzle for comparison. They were twins and fortunately, Drizzle seems to be the good girl because she is considerably smaller.

I will keep you posted....


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

I would have blood pulled on the sister as soon as she has been away from the buck for 30 days and get her preg tested also, for peace of mind.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, if the sister was in with the buck too, odds are pretty good that she's pregnant as well. Anyhow, as for bottling the baby(ies) when they come, you can just use storebought whole cow's milk, like you'd drink (usually labeled Vitamin D Milk, as opposed to 2%, 1%, or skim). It's pretty easy and produces healthy, friendly kids. More work for you, but will let mom put energy into growing.


----------



## rockycreek (Dec 29, 2015)

I have also used gallon of whole milk, with 1 can of evaporated milk and 1 cup of buttermilk. Makes a great formula.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I would be trying to find a source of some good colostrum for these babies. Buy from a herd with disease free goats, and try to get colostrum from an older doe that will have good antibodies in their colostrum.


----------



## Margaret (Nov 17, 2015)

Hope your little girl has a safe delivery!
8 months is so young, but with proper feeding and nutrition she may be fine.
I agree with everything already said, definitely bottle feed and try to get some colostrum on hand before she delivers.


----------



## CouponingFarmer (Aug 8, 2016)

How did things turn out?


----------

